# What are your top 3 Cigars



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

Which x3 Cigars do you highly rate (in order of preference)?

It may be hard to narrow it down to 3, or then again it may not.

But what are the top 3 cigars that you'd gladly keep going back to.

Many thanks


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

- Anejo 49
- Padron 1964 Mad Churchill
- Viaje Satori (any)

I'd gladly keep smoking Padron 45s if someone bought them for me, but I'll keep to the above as good value for what they give...


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

There are way too many to choose from. I might love a cigar one time and dislike it the next. I think once I start ranking them I work myself into a box and stop exploring. I'm currently smoking through the walik-in at the B&M and have found some great cigars.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Opus with age
Anejo #46
Padron '64
All non-havana's of course.....if we are talking havana's then it's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

Like most brothers my humi's are full of different sticks. We live in a time where tobac is the best it's ever been and new brands/blends are coming out often. My 3 cigars that I enjoy frequently would be different than my 3 best tasting and unique sticks. Here goes....

Best:
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto/Torpedo
Oliva V Torpedo/Lancero
Illusione No.2 or 4/2g

Better:
Padron 1926 No. 6 Natural
Ashton VSG Robusto Especial
Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto No.4


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice one! Many thanks - keep them coming


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Add another vote for A Fuente Anejo #46 not an easy to find smoke but easy enough that I can always have some on hand and smoke them pretty regularly.

now two more..boy it is tough, there are some many great smokes out there

A. Fuente Opus #4 I really like this smoke but finding a reliable supply is difficult and then there is the aging to get them to peak. I save these for special days.

Lastly, A. Fuentes Hemingway Between the Lines it is great smoke, a real treat in a pretty little package. It is an often overlooked little gem.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Easy for me, there are only three NC's that I buy...
1. Oliva Serie V Double Robusto or Lancero*
2. Oliva Serie V Melanio 
3. Padron '64 (any)

* actually my favorite is the #4, but they were only rereleased for a short time, long enough for me to stock up!

CC's, much longer list...


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

When my account is upgraded, I'd be interested in peoples top CC's too!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

These are my three all time favorites that I smoke pretty often.

Liga Privada T52 Robusto
Oliva V Torpedo
Padron 64 Maduro Any

As for Anejo and Opus goes, I am still new in this arena and have purchased several of each that have started the resting period. I have recieved a few with age that I really need to sit down and enjoy so that I fully understand why I am spending so much on the ones I have!

In the CC arena I have yet to smoke one. As I stated above about the Anejo and Opus, I have recieved several as gifts and really need to take the time, relax, and take the time to smoke one!

Sorry for the long explanation!


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks very much RayJax,

Do all NC's need resting or are there some that can be smoked right after a couple of weeks of receiving?


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Fuente Anejo #60
Fuente 8-5-8 Flor Fina Sun Grown
Man O' War Ruination


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Liga Privada #9
Ashton ESG
Oliva V


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Very tough question indeed. My list is always changing.

Right now I think it would be the following:

1.) Padron 1964 Diplimatico Maduro
2.) Arturo Fuente Añejo 46
3.) Don Carlos #4

But I do like Undercrowns, Maximus, Short Story Maduros, Casa Fuente Lanceros, and Oliva V Lanceros too.


----------



## Tex (Nov 14, 2012)

So far mine is
Liga Privada T-52
Padron 1964 Natural
Liga Privada No. 9


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

T52 Flying Pig
Ashton VSG
Tie between Hemmingway Short Story, Chateau Fuente Sun Grown, and Opus X


----------



## j_frank (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a tough question being a noob, but right now it is:
Liga Privada T52
Alac Bradley Black Market 
Gurkha Assassin


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Simon.G said:


> Do all NC's need resting or are there some that can be smoked right after a couple of weeks of receiving?


Most NC's can be smoked after aclimating to your humido for a few weeks (1 month) after arrival.

Personally I am still trying as many diffirent cigars as possible so I have no regular rotation!


----------



## djjuel (Sep 22, 2012)

Pardon 1926 80 anny... Wish I could afford one daily
AF Anejo (any)
AF WOAM


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

Fuente maduro's
Undercrown Viva corona
Melanio's


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Right now...

RoMa Craft Aquitine- EMH (Or anything from these guys)

El Primer Mundo- Clase Reserva

Rodrigo- La Fortaleza

Emilio- Serie H Maduro

BTW- These are go-to's _right now. _All-time faves' would be different. Couldn't do 3, sorry...


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

capttrips said:


> There are way too many to choose from. I might love a cigar one time and dislike it the next. I think once I start ranking them I work myself into a box and stop exploring. I'm currently smoking through the walik-in at the B&M and have found some great cigars.


I agree with this but then you could mention the three you've liked the most recently. I think the OP is looking for suggestions. In my case they are:

Oliva V Lancero
Padron 1926 #35
My Father #1 Robusto


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Simon.G said:


> Thanks very much RayJax,
> 
> Do all NC's need resting or are there some that can be smoked right after a couple of weeks of receiving?


That is what makes this hobby/passion so much fun! Not all need rest in fact the three I listed I feel I can pretty much smoke right off the shelf of a B&M. For the most part when I order cigars via the web I will let them acclomate for a period of time in one of my humidors.

Now the more you read on here you will see some like the Opus and Anejo are supposed to turn into real gems the more you let them rest.

For a seperate discussion I have a seperate three favorite cheaper smokes that I wear out all the time and seem to get better with age.

Following this topic though I listed my 3 favorites that I can smoke often as I can as well as what I normally keep on hand!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

My top three right now would be:

Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Natural Ltd. by Drew Estate Pimp Stick
Oliva V

Please keep the snickering to a minimum as I'm a noob and my palate hasn't yet fully developed.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

My top 3 change pretty often, haha

1. Liga Privada Dirty Rat 
2. Headley Grange
3. TAA 2012


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

up until now...

padron (1964 and 1926 depends on my mood) in natural.
fuente Anejo
tatuaje l'esprit de verite 2008 (wish i could find more of these)

then again... i still have many more things to sample.


J.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

1964 Padron Maduro
Fuente Anejo 77
Liga Privada T52


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jurgenph said:


> up until now...
> 
> padron (1964 and 1926 depends on my mood) in natural.
> fuente Anejo
> ...


The '09's are great as well! Have you given them a shot?

I love that stick!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Corona, Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 & Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## Ziggeroy (Jan 14, 2013)

Im only a year into smoking but my 3 favorites would have to be

1. Gurkha Cellar Reserve
2. Perdomo Champagne
3. Padron's Handmade Maduro

I've had a good constant flavor for all three of these smokes. Really enjoyed them.


----------



## johnbarleycorn (Sep 21, 2012)

I haven't smoked a wide variety of sticks as I am just a budding aficionado, but from my experience thus far here are my top #3:

1.) Padron 1926 #6
2.) My Father Le Bijou 1992 Gran robusto
3.) Rocky Patel Decade Edicion Limitada


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I havent been smoking more than 2 years and its been a sample phase for me to try as many sticks to really get to know what i like. 

in those two years, the three that STAND OUT the most to me are

LP Dirt Rat
LP UF-13
Tatuaje Cojonu 03

My top 3 Go-to sticks that are more readily available

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro
Jaime Garcia RE
San Cristobal Elegancia


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

fuente~fuente said:


> The '09's are great as well! Have you given them a shot?
> 
> I love that stick!


no, i have only been able to get the '08.
purchased two of 'em, shared it with a friend. we both liked it very much 

J.


----------



## DMS7502 (Jan 22, 2012)

My current top 3:
Ashton VSG illusion
My father #1
LP #9

I also loved the LADC Mi Amor reserva, but have only had a few, so it hasn't quite made the list....yet


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

My all time favorites:

Padron 1926 80th 
AF Anejo (any)
Padron FR 85


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

So Far right now :

LP L40 only had one fell in love I'm told it may be a long distance relationship 
Tatuaje Havana VI Angels
Oliva Series V MADURO


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

From my pretty limited sample of "good stuff": 

- La Aroma DeCuba Mi Amor
- Padron 1926
- RP Vintage 92


----------



## fauxtrot (Dec 13, 2012)

1. Liga Undercrown Corona Viva
2. AF Hemingway Work of Art Maduro
3. Illusione 68

I'd say 5 of my top 10 cigars would be AF Cameroons or Maduros, but man, the Undercrown has really blown my socks off and recently climbed above my previous #1 (the WOAM)... I think it may warrant a box purchase at some point. Although, I am still a newb so who knows what my list will look like even 6 months from now!


----------



## cuban- crafted (Jan 1, 2013)

Ashton puro sol 
Anejo 50 
Hemingway short story


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Another fairly recent arrival to the cigar world here, but...

1. Can't say.
2. AF 8-5-8 Maduro
3. Can't say.

I have a feeling as I try more can't says, they will tend to force the others down...


----------



## zepp69 (Aug 23, 2012)

LP...FFP
Headley Grange...estupendos
Tat...black label lancero.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Padron 1964 
Padron 1926
AVO XO


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Anejo 46
Padron Anny Exclusivo
WOAM


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Just three - hmmmmmm that's gonna be hard! Let's see;

1. Bock Y Ca
2. Padron 45th Family Anniversary
3. Havana Blend Coronados


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Just three - hmmmmmm that's gonna be hard! Let's see;
> 
> 1. Bock Y Ca
> 2. Padron 45th Family Anniversary
> 3. Havana Blend Coronados


I have always been wondering about #1....I have seen them for years and haven't given them much thought. 
What's the taste profile like Janet?

Every time you post, it's like I learn something new.

Again, thanks for the Havana blend tip....


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

Padron 1964 
Padron 1926
Java Mint


----------



## NorcalMark (Apr 23, 2005)

Liga Privada
Four Kicks Sublime
Chaveta Toro Maduro


----------



## Sumatra Samurai (Jul 16, 2012)

Padron 1926
Liga #9
Padron 1964

May be cliche, but they're the real deal!


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Damselnotindistress said:


> *Just three - hmmmmmm that's gonna be hard! Let's see*;
> 
> 1. Bock Y Ca
> 2. Padron 45th Family Anniversary
> 3. Havana Blend Coronados


Three did make it a little tough and admittedly my third was a coin toss of four different sticks.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

It's always changing but as of today it looks like this...

Oliva V Lancero
Illusione MJ12 Maduro
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats a tough question, there are so many great cigars.

I guess my top 3 are-
Perdomo lot 23 maduro.
Dona Flor Mata fina maduro (any size, though i am partial to their rothchilde)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Natural


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

GURKHA KING said:


> i have really only smoked gurkhas because my local shop owner sells them for a fraction of retail, i get $30 cigars for $10-$15 all the time!
> 
> My faves so far are the gurkha grand reseve, the titan and assassin


opcorn:


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

Liga Privada No 9
Padron 1926 serie
Liga Privada Undercrown


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

anejos
Hemingway maduros
padron 64


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Milhouse said:


> opcorn:


:nod:


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

GURKHA KING said:


> i have really only smoked gurkhas because my local shop owner sells them for a fraction of retail, i get $30 cigars for $10-$15 all the time!
> 
> My faves so far are the gurkha grand reseve, the titan and assassin


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Top 3....
1. Opus x xxx cant touch this stick.
2. Padron family reserve....or 1964 natural...ah, hell cant touch these either....oh, and the padronx000 series....you see i cant list just 3.
3. The new Fuente unnamed reserve....is really good. But, Untill i try a few more (i have 5)Ill stick with a Hemingway Natural


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

BKDW said:


> I have always been wondering about #1....I have seen them for years and haven't given them much thought.
> What's the taste profile like Janet?
> 
> Every time you post, it's like I learn something new.
> ...


*Bock Y Ca's, Manny, are mild Nicaraguans, handmade. Through the years I've made mistakes with my storage conditions; too humid/too dry, on and on. Wonderful incredible cigars in my care have lost their luster and flavor which broke my heart :bawling: With Bock Y Ca's throughout this time, no matter what I did, no matter how bad I screwed up in keeping conditions - they never NEVER lost their flavor and enjoyment. They are smooth, cool, sweet and velvety to the tongue - ALWAYS a satisfying smoke for any and every occasion. I had located one I'd totally forgotten about inside one of my lesser quality humidors and decided to smoke it...Again - totally perfect. As I'd mentioned previously, they can be found in JR Cigar, Mike's Cigars, and if I'm not mistaken I believe I've seen it in Famous Smoke catalog. And - they're VERY affordable too - about $40 a bundle depending on size. I hope this helps and I'm honored to be of benefit in the discovery of new smokes for you!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Milhouse said:


> opcorn:


Well, I'll certainly have to keep an eye on this thread, that's for sure.


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

Great replies and many thanks for all contributions :high5:


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

Right now 601 Green Oscuro is @ the very top of my list and over the past few months Iv'e been smoking a lot of Olor Fuerte Lonsdales. Aturo Fs' 858 in claro are up there too. I like these claros more than a lot of the others out there they are not as mild as the rest I rate them close to a Medium strenth wise


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

GURKHA KING said:


> i have really only smoked gurkhas because my local shop owner sells them for a fraction of retail, i get $30 cigars for $10-$15 all the time!
> 
> My faves so far are the gurkha grand reseve, the titan and assassin[/QUOTE:mmph:


----------



## fauxtrot (Dec 13, 2012)

NorcalMark said:


> Liga Privada
> Four Kicks Sublime
> Chaveta Toro Maduro


Have you tried the Chaveta Toro Habano? Tower Cigars in Sacramento has a handful of boxes left (since the owner purchased Chaveta), and I think they are mighty tasty! Probably my favorite of the line.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

At the moment (this changes a lot) and non cuban

1. Oliva Serie V
2. Ashton VSG
3. Cant pick one-a million are running thru my head for this spot!


----------



## Guarantee (Mar 30, 2012)

Liga Privada Feral Pig
Liga Privada 9
Liga Privada T52
Ligas are golden!!!


----------



## Lickity (Jul 27, 2008)

This is indeed a bit of a task! But what a nice task, eh?

1) Cuaba - Salomones
2) Diamond Crown Maximus - #1
3) La Aurora - Preferidos #2 Connecticutt


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

a bit of a task indeed since my favorites change from time to time.

But right now, because my wife started appreciating cigars recently, WHATEVER SHE SAYS lol.


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

what ever i can get my hands on right now. back home i have enjoyed Perdomo Habano, Cheap Baster, and 5 Vegas Relic


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

My go-tos at the moment:

Padron x000
Don Pepin Garcia My Father
Graycliff Chateau Grand Cru (don't buy a lot of these because they are so pricey)
Oliva V
CAO Brazilia
La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro
5 Vegas Relic


----------



## Two_Three (Jan 19, 2013)

Being new to cigars, I don't have a lot of experience. But my 3 follows:

1. Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project
2. MOW Armada
3. Oliva "V"


----------



## Gatorfan (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero
Padron 1926 maduro
Anejo


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

This obviously changes all the time, but right now.

1. My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto - These are smoking great right now.
2. Tatuaje 7th reserva - think it's the first time I've smoked a whole box of anything and immediately wanted more.
3. Oliva Serie V - great overall smoke.

I'm sure by next month this list will be completely different; I have some stuff ready to finish it's resting phase that ROTT showed some seriously good potential. There is some really great stuff out there right now. It's a great time to be a cigar lover.


----------



## mcwilcr (Jan 18, 2013)

1. Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra
2. Oliva V Maduro
3. Estilo Cubano or maybe Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva


----------



## Foothills (Dec 23, 2012)

So far:

1. Don Pepin Blue Label - chanced into some of these with some age on them; had been sitting on the shelf at a small B&M for quite a while apparently (very amber cello) and have fantastic bold straight tobacco flavor with peppery bite but no harshness - tried one - went back the next day and bought the rest of the box. Worried when I order a box from Famous or CI will not be as good.
2. Arturo Fuente Hemingway naturals 
3. Tie between RP 1990 Vintage and 5 Vegas Classic - taste very similar to me. 

Up to about two or three weeks ago Padron 26/64 would have been on here but haven't been liking them as much lately.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Right now-
1. Tramp Stamp- perfect burn, size and flavor 
2. FFP- amazing flavor and quality 
3. Viva- nice size and strength


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Are we limited to NCs only? Top 3 NCs:

Padron 45
Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
Anejo 77 / Padron 1926 #1 / LP#9

The best NCs I've ever smoked are Tatuaje Barclay Rex and a Frank smoked in 2011. They don't make the list because they're "one offs".


----------



## Mr.Nose (Jan 20, 2013)

Tatuaje Reserva 7th
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor Magnifico
Pardon 1964 Monarca maduro


----------



## crazystix (Oct 13, 2011)

Liga Privada No. 9 Parejo Oscuro

Ashton ESG 21-Year Salute

Padron 1964 Dimplomatico Natural


----------



## whorunit (Dec 27, 2012)

1. Undercrown
2. CLE Corojo
3. Headley Grange 

Honorable mentions 
Perdomo Champagne 10th an 
Ave Maria 
RP 15th Anniversary 
Four Kicks
Aging room 356

Golf course:
CAO Gold
Fuente curly head
Anything Gurkha
Oliva Connecticut


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

1. *Royal Jamaica Corona*-wonderfully mild and medium sweet, with medium bodied smoke. Great mouthfeel and almost floral aroma. It made me want to get a bunch of Bob Marley records (_remember those???_), some Pusser's Dark Navy Rum, and see if I could do the Limbo. I haven't had one for over 20 years because they are hideously expensive (to me, at least).

2. *Hoyo de Nicaragua Corona*-Outstanding smoke with a great exotic flavor, and aroma that is reminiscent of mysterious rain forests, rare feral felines, and dangerous dark-haired women. Medium-bodied and a little sweet, with lots of spice. These are very hard to find around here.

3. *Thompson's Handmade #2*-Sadly, no longer offered. Olor filler with a Cameroon wrapper. Slightly sweet, and playful, with medium bodied smoke, and a lingering taste. The aroma was a little tropical, like sunscreen on a deeply tanned, dark-eyed, bikini-clad _senorita_ on a sunny Cancun beach. This used to be one of my all-time favorite cigars. I don't know why it is no longer made. It's a shame, really.....


----------



## kzoo11 (Jan 2, 2013)

1. Padron 1964 mad Diplomatico
2. Any Anejo
3. Liga Privada no. 9


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Joya de Nicaragua Dark Corojo Corona
Ashton VSG Corona Gorda
Any Padron Anni maduro


----------



## Digger110 (Jan 28, 2013)

Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserva Real
Perdomo Grand Cru
Nub Cameroon

But since I'm a relative newcomer to cigars and a newbie to this site, my tastes are probably a little off from what I'm seeing others posting. Still, these are my favorites.


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

1. Tat. Boris smoked last summer.
2. Padron 1964 Maduro longsdale
3. Liga Ratzilla 

Those are my top three. I've only smoked one of the Boris, and two of the Ratzilla, but they make the top of my list for sure.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll leave brands I rep out of it

Quesada 35th
Illusione Epernay
Quesada Espana


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Padron 1926 80th Annies Maduro- 
Padron 1926 Maduro any (typically #1)
Padron Family Reserve #85 Maduro (had one with 6 months on it the other day- oh my god!!!)
Have to do 4 because only recently tried Tatuaje Unicos and immediately picked up a box.

I settled on mostly Padrons and Anejos for about a year and a half but now I find myself getting a little more adventurous.... ISOM.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

1. Tat black PL or J21
2. Padron 26 or 64 maduro
3. Oliva V


----------



## LibertarianCigarMan (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Padron 1964 Imperial
2. Oliva V Melanio Figurado
3. Mi Amor Belicoso by La Aroma De Cuba


----------



## gkyle840 (Aug 30, 2012)

My favorites right now would have to be 
1. anejo
2 padron 3000 maduro
3 La Duena


----------



## BuenoBueno (Jan 7, 2013)

I still need to finish reading this thread, but my favorites lately are (in no particular order)

Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro
Reinado Grand Empire Reserve
My Father Flor de las Antillas 

*judged by which ones i'm buying boxes of this month


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I have noticed that in a large portion of these lists, Padron's seem to figure prominently. I guess I'll have to try one, soon.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

So far with my limited list:
AF Anejo Shark
NUB Cameroon
Diesel Unlimited


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Padron 64 mad exclusivo 
Padron 64 nat exclusivo 
Padron 64 torpedo nat


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

Oliva Master Blends 3
Aging Room M356
JDN Antano 1970


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Gurkha Cellar Reserve, La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor, SWAG SOBE


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

CAO Mx2
Padron 1964 Maduro
La Aurora Preferidos Ruby Maduro

and yes...I put the CAO on top for a reason- maybe it's just because I can afford to enjoy it more often than the other two :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

Alec Bradley Black Market
L'Atelier MAD 44
Arturo Fuente Hemmingway (for now)


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Being new, my smoked list is pretty short but I liked:
1. La Floridita Limited Edition Churchill 
2. Oliva Series O Maduro
3. 5 Vegas Gold Maduro


----------



## joegalvanized (Jun 2, 2013)

1. Fuente Anejo
2. Liga No. 9
3. Padron 1926

This list is subject to change, and does very often.


----------

